

Eight Things I Learned from Peter Thiel’s Zero to One - gordon_freeman
http://www.farnamstreetblog.com/2014/09/peter-thiel-zero-to-one/

======
gordon_freeman
FYI, "Zero to One" is an anthology of Peter Thiel's notes on startups from his
CS183 class at Stanford. If you do not want to read the book right now, you
can skim through the essay notes taken by Blake Masters(also co-author) here:
[http://blakemasters.com/peter-thiels-
cs183-startup](http://blakemasters.com/peter-thiels-cs183-startup)

